# 50yo woman in Nimes



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't know this shooter, but thought the story was really cool.

mcall.com
Bethlehem woman at World Indoor Archery Championships in France
Bethlehem woman who took up archery just six months ago will compete in World Indoors.

By Gary R. Blockus, Of The Morning Call

11:36 PM EST, February 24, 2014


Raising six children is no easy task, so Laura Bennett Shelton knows a thing or two about taking aim at schedules and executing follow-through.

She applies that same discipline to a sport she took up last summer, and her perseverance and dedication to practice and detail have her on target for some pretty impressive achievements.

Tuesday, Bennett Shelton will do what would have been unthinkable last July. She will compete at the World Indoor Archery Championships in France.

The former New York City resident moved to Bethlehem with her family last year and started competing in an archery league at Archery @ The Glenn in Allentown after watching one of her five sons take lessons.

"I was just sitting there and I thought, why don't I do this?" Bennett Shelton, 50, said last week before departing for Nimes, France, where the world championships will be held through Sunday. More than 400 archers from 42 countries will participate. "I bought a bow for my 50th birthday as a gift to myself."

Bennett Shelton is part of a U.S. contingent of three men and three women who will compete in the recurve division of the sport.

Not bad for a woman who was a finalist on the third season of "Project Runway" (2006), whose signature designs were glamorous but conservative evening wear. She is also the author of two books, "Didn't I Feed You Yesterday?: A Mother's Guide to Sanity in Stilettos" and "Handmade Chic: Fashionable Projects That Look High-End, Not Homespun."

Her next book should be titled, "Taking Aim at Greatness."

"To be where she is now from August is incredible," said Brian Glenn, owner of Archery @ The Glenn. "There are naturals out there, but like anything, you have to practice to get good at it, and she has put in the time and practice.

"She's an exceptional shooter. She's placed really well in many of her tournaments, and because she is shooting against the top women in the country, she really hasn't won anything, but she's been right there with them. I wish she had a feather in her cap like she won this or won that, but she's gone against an incredible pool of talent despite her experience level."

She's going to see more of that incredible talent this week, but it doesn't faze her. Between practicing and coaching sessions, as well as taking care of her kids, Bennett Shelton makes regular visits to sports psychologist Jarrod Spencer, founder of Mind of the Athlete in Easton.

Her children include Cleo, 25, and boys Peik, Truman, Pierson, Larson and Finn, all of whom she had with her late husband, Peter L. Shelton.

"I faithfully follow a mental program," Bennett Shelton said. "The thing about archery is it's all about consistency. It's not about shooting 60 arrows one day or 100 arrows, but one arrow over and over again.

"You have so many body parts that have to work in unison and you can't think about them all, so you go with a plan and your subconscious takes over. You want your subconscious taking care of the shot while your conscious [mind] resolves the target, so you need a strategy so that your conscious mind doesn't get in the way."

Recurve is the only style of bow used for Olympic competition, but Bennett Shelton hasn't even begun to think about the process of qualifying for the U.S. Olympic team that will compete in the next Summer Olympics, in Rio de Janeiro, in 2016.

"I was at the National Field Archery Association World Archery Festival event in Las Vegas [two] weeks ago and ended up fifth," she said. "The three girls ahead of me were on the Olympic team, and the fourth girl was the Olympic alternate, so I shot right with them, but that was indoors.

"All the guys going to France for indoors were on the U.S. Olympic team. That was an amazing experience. You tend to shoot at the level of the people around you."

Olympic archery is contested outdoors in any kind of wind and weather at 70 meters. Bennett Shelton competes indoors, which has virtually no weather other than the heating and cooling systems of the venues, and takes place at 18-meter targets.

These aren't standard recurve bows, either. They are completely tricked out just as you'd find among the highest-level shooters in the world. Bennett Shelton shoots a PSE X-Appeal with several stabilizers.

"This is not the bow you would shoot at camp when you were a kid," she said. "It's metal and shiny and very sexy-looking."

Bennett Shelton began learning indoor archery under the tutelage of Lester Bachman, affectionately known as "Coach" at Archery @ The Glenn. When he died, she sought higher-level training, finding it with Olympic-level coach Mike Usherenko of the New Jersey School of Archery in Florham Park, N.J.

"What Laura has achieved after only 6 months of training is remarkable," said Usherenko, the 2013 Archery Coach of the Year. "Laura is a quick study, fierce competitor and ably adapting to the subtleties of the sport; her dreams are already coming true."


----------



## Scipiotik (Apr 11, 2012)

Definitely speaks to the benefits of excellent coaching and dedication to practice.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I found it more than a little interesting that she grasped the importance of letting the subconscious do the heavy lifting in the shot. Of course that takes training, but many believe there is some magical form tweak which will make them better. Her take on the shot is very evolved. 

I think USAA should jump on this story. It is not just 18 year olds who can be up and coming!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

USAA did jump on the story as it came up on my FB page, great story, and a great talent coming in 5th in Vegas after 6 months of shooting.
http://www.mcall.com/sports/outdoors/mc-bethlehem-archer-at-indoor-world-championships--20140224,0,7543010.story


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Great story, of course. She's not the first middle-aged archer to pick up a bow and discover they have a talent for the sport though - proof that the sport does not discriminate by age. The Butch Johnson's, Phyllis Shipman, Janet Dykman's, Ed Eliason's, etc. have proven this time and again. Just look at Don Rabska's score from Vegas this year in recurve flights. Amazing.

Of course, the pace at which she progressed is quite a story. More of a story than her age if you ask me, but again not unheard of. Which again begs the question of natural talent vs. work ethic... 

I believe this part should have read the world indoor team trials?



> "I was at the National Field Archery Association World Archery Festival event in Las Vegas [two] weeks ago and ended up fifth," she said. "The three girls ahead of me were on the Olympic team, and the fourth girl was the Olympic alternate, so I shot right with them, but that was indoors.


?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

What an inspiration!!! 

I completely agree with John and Gabe that the biggest takeaways are 1) the speed of her progression (so much for the "everyone's got the same talent level/10,000 hours crowd"), and 2) her grasp of the complexities of the mind/body symphony and what role each plays. 

Thrilling! I already sent this story on to all of my students and their parents, telling the parents that it'll be hard for me to not give them a hard time for not finding time to practice :darkbeer:

ps - I'm not discounting the obvious hard work she's put into this. But, please, does anyone really believe that you can pull any name out of the phone book in your city, have them put in the time and effort for 6 months, and Voila! they're finishing 5th in Vegas and shooting in the Indoor Worlds? Disparate talent/capacities from one person to the next is a real thing (which in many many cases can be overcome with superior work/effort/training). To deny it is to deny that oak is inherently harder than poplar.


----------



## Scipiotik (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the 5th place refers to her being the 5 placed american woman in the results.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The Vegas Shoot needs to get their results in order then... 

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2014/569/IC.php

Something tells me the reporter got some things mixed up. Not that that ever happens... LOL!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Thrilling! I already sent this story on to all of my students and their parents, telling the parents that it'll be hard for me to not give them a hard time for not finding time to practice


You're absolutely right Larry. I myself was, at one time, nothing but a JOAD parent. I tell this to all my archery parents all the time, but rarely have any of them seen themselves as anything more than a parent. Participating on the line with their child teaches them SO MUCH though. Especially when NOT to criticize their young archer, and what kinds of words of encouragement to use, and when.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

And here I was wondering if 44 was too old to restart shooting after a 26-year break! Nice story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sosius said:


> And here I was wondering if 44 was too old to restart shooting after a 26-year break! Nice story, thanks for sharing.


I shot the highest recurve scores of my archery career during 2012, at age 42, and just set a new state record for NFAA trad at age 44. Like a lot of golfers, I believe many archers will peak in their late 30's to early 40's. That's the time when the mental game really gets good, and you still have enough physical skills to compete in the sport.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> The Vegas Shoot needs to get their results in order then...
> 
> http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2014/569/IC.php
> 
> Something tells me the reporter got some things mixed up. Not that that ever happens... LOL!


Shes there in the Championship Female. #23 overall, #5 of the US women.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

I met her at Vegas. She was nice. She wore equestrian pants and boots to shoot. Quite classy.


Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Arsi said:


> Shes there in the Championship Female. #23 overall, #5 of the US women.


I guess that's right then.



> The three girls ahead of me were on the Olympic team, and the fourth girl was the Olympic alternate


But that isn't. Of course, what she probably told the reporter was that ONE of the three girls ahead of her was on the Olympic team, etc... You never know with this sport and reporters. If they get 20% of the details right, I'm usually impressed.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

when someone picks up a bow and in 6 months is shooting for a international event I think its safe to say they have a natural talent for the sport. Pretty cool. At 26 I don't feel so much that I've missed the boat having not pick up archery as a kid now.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I guess that's right then.
> 
> 
> 
> But that isn't. Of course, what she probably told the reporter was that ONE of the three girls ahead of her was on the Olympic team, etc... You never know with this sport and reporters. If they get 20% of the details right, I'm usually impressed.


least they got some of it right. i saw jennifer hardy and heather koehl shooting recurve at vegas but ran into khatuna while i was handing in my score sheets and she had her compound with her. i don't think i saw miranda leek so im not sure if she shot vegas.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> least they got some of it right.


Yea, that's what our media has been reduced to these days I'm afraid... Hoping they get "some" of it right. 



> At 26 I don't feel so much that I've missed the boat having not pick up archery as a kid now


You shouldn't at all.

In fact, I have a theory about competitive archers - esp. Olympic style...

They should either go full bore at it when they are 16-22, or they should put it aside until they are in their mid-30's and have their professional career established and underway.

Reason I say this is mainly because of the travel expenses and equipment related expenses associated with the sport. When a kid is in their late teens until college, usually they are in a position to get some help from their folks and there's a good mix of opportunity and aptitude during that time.

For many folks - myself included - I simply would not have been able to afford to play in this sport until I had my career well established. Having "gotten serious" about it in my 30's also gave me a great deal of life experience and perspective to draw on that most younger folks don't have. So that's the advantage that the older archers have vs. the younger ones.

It's those years from about 22 to 32 that archers are REALLY faced with making a choice about how much time and money to dedicate toward our sport. Usually, archery takes a back seat to careers, spouses and kids during those years.

Great thing about doing this when you're a little older - is that it's something you can do right alongside your kids, so in effect, you can train and spend quality time with them at the same time. It's very rare to find an activity where that's the case.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> They should either go full bore at it when they are 16-22, or they should put it aside until they are in their mid-30's and have their professional career established and underway.
> 
> Reason I say this is mainly because of the travel expenses and equipment related expenses associated with the sport. When a kid is in their late teens until college, usually they are in a position to get some help from their folks and there's a good mix of opportunity and aptitude during that time.
> 
> For many folks - myself included - I simply would not have been able to afford to play in this sport until I had my career well established. Having "gotten serious" about it in my 30's also gave me a great deal of life experience and perspective to draw on that most younger folks don't have. So that's the advantage that the older archers have vs. the younger ones.


The exact route that I took.

Plus ill be able to qualify for the Masters 30+ at the next World Masters Games at New Zealand in 2017


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

full bore as a 16-25 year old would've been tough for me because i worked full time in college. buying my text books for undergrad and grad was expensive enough so there is no way i would've been able to afford equipment, go to school and earn money for school costs at the same time!



limbwalker said:


> Yea, that's what our media has been reduced to these days I'm afraid... Hoping they get "some" of it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, that's what our media has been reduced to these days I'm afraid... Hoping they get "some" of it right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly see the wisdom in that. If my parents hadn't blessed me with their financial support in my finishing school and with my archery I wouldn't have the time or quality of equipment that I have. Still I don't have the funds to do any sort of traveling outside of short-ish driving distance.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> masters 30+


huh!?!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

tunedlow said:


> full bore as a 16-25 year old would've been tough for me because i worked full time in college. buying my text books for undergrad and grad was expensive enough so there is no way i would've been able to afford equipment, go to school and earn money for school costs at the same time!


There's a good reason we see so many high performing archers in our sport that disappear around age 18-19, never to be heard from again.

Well, two reasons really...

1) College, or at least, the pressures of developing a working career usually hits full-on at that age,

2) For young archers who've been in JOAD for a while, age 18-19 is usually when their awareness and capacity for the level of training that's required to continue in the adult ranks of the sport, meet. They have enough experience to finally know what needs to be done, and they have enough self-awareness to finally know whether they have it in them to do it.

At that point, they have a decision to make, and I'd say about 80-90% of them decide to put archery aside and get on with their lives.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

May be this lady?


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Just wish I had the eye's of my twenties back, nough said!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Vittorio said:


> May be this lady?
> 
> View attachment 1891606


Yup.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> huh!?!


http://ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=381

YEP!!! I said the same thing. At the WMG last year there was a whopping three competitors in that category. So honestly me wanting to go to New Zealand for the WMG is more of a tourist/vacation plate with a side of archery


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> Yup.


and here: http://bloggingprojectrunway.blogspot.com/2014/02/laura-bennett-shelton-to-compete-in.html


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Reason why I have taken today a picture of Laura shooting was related to her very closed position combined with absence of armguard .... nothing more...


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Vittorio said:


> Reason why I have taken today a picture of Laura shooting was related to her very closed position combined with absence of armguard .... nothing more...


Would love to meet you Vittorio, my daughter is competing alongside Laura on the women's team. Maybe we'll run into each other.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Vittorio said:


> Reason why I have taken today a picture of Laura shooting was related to her very closed position combined with absence of armguard .... nothing more...


:zip:


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, me too Larry.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice story, but sorry guys I dont buy it,and you all know why


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand why you can't buy it. A woman picks up a bow, shoots exceptionally well inside of six months, and goes to Nimes. What is not legitimate about that?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

There is nothing to "buy" here because nothing is being sold... It's a story (unfortunately with some errors, but still...) about a middle-aged woman who picked up a bow, and discovered that she had a natural ability and a work ethic that lent themselves to the sport. I can relate. I wasn't 50, but I was 34 when I basically did the same thing.

No, she's not in danger of lighting the world on fire, and yes, if it wasn't a self-funded trip she likely never would have made the team because she would have had far more competition to shoot against, but that's not the point. The point is, more 50 year-olds should get off their asses, stop making excuses, and get out there and DO something, because you just never know what you may have an undiscovered talent for, until you try. 

I say good for her, and I look forward to meeting her this year.

Our own Larry Seale is a great example of this as well.

John


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

yurmes said:


> Nice story, but sorry guys I dont buy it,and you all know why


Like Gabe, I also 1) don't "not buy it", and 2) have no idea "why" you don't buy it. Are you saying she's been in secret intense archery training for much longer than 6 months?

I picked up a bow for the first time in April 2010, and 3 months later won 3rd place at US Outdoor Natls in Masters 50+ - behind Gabe's (midwayarcherywi) 1st place. Certainly a much watered down example of this woman's phenomenal advancement in just 6 months, but it's still a shared principle. Some people have a natural affinity for this thing or that thing, or at least are quicker out of the gate when taking up this thing or that thing.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Why not, my 11 year old daughter after two practice sessions asked to go to a UPFAA tournament with me. She set a new record for CGBB the first time out. Such a little perfectionist in observing others form that she quickly picked it up.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> There is nothing to "buy" here because nothing is being sold... It's a story (unfortunately with some errors, but still...) about a middle-aged woman who picked up a bow, and discovered that she had a natural ability and a work ethic that lent themselves to the sport. I can relate. I wasn't 50, but I was 34 when I basically did the same thing.
> 
> No, she's not in danger of lighting the world on fire, and yes, if it wasn't a self-funded trip she likely never would have made the team because she would have had far more competition to shoot against, but that's not the point. The point is, more 50 year-olds should get off their asses, stop making excuses, and get out there and DO something, because you just never know what you may have an undiscovered talent for, until you try.
> 
> ...


Hah, John, you beat me to it! 

But while you saw me shoot that first week - in a dress shirt that you had to tell me to take the stuff out of my shirt pocket, and with those gawd awful short 2by4-stiff camo arrows - and declared that "I'm not just saying this - you're shooting really well for someone who just started shooting last Friday" (sorry to the "there's no such thing as disparate resident talent/affinity for this thing or that thing from one person to another" crowd ... please don't ask me to sing and prove that disastrous negative!), I owe a lot of that early progress to you (and a lot of subsequent progress too) for giving me some ongoing coaching critique from time to time. That saved me from wandering off in the weeds trying to figure out every little thing (and as evidenced by all this gray hair, I can't afford to be wasting time in the weeds!).


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

Just because, It,s impossible to developing form to this level in few months specifically in archery
You can shoot even 1000 per day, but nothing will happend,
Unless media "forget" to mention ,that she start shooting after 30 years of brake,in this case yes,thats possible.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Just because, It,s impossible to developing form to this level in few months specifically in archery


That's a myth, promoted by some coaches, and many archers, within the archery community who wish to preserve their own egos (in my opinion).

In other words, hogwash.

I could show you a photo of one of my 8 year old students who within a month, on her own, achieved nearly the identical shooting positions and alignment than none other than Rick McKinney. As a 9 year old, she now shoots 230's at 18 meters a day after having a clicker installed on her bow. I have another young female student that almost instinctively assumes perfect technique after having only shot a few months, no more than one time per week, in our local 4-H archery program.

Actual people like these ladies, Larry and myself are why nobody will ever convince me that there isn't such a thing as "natural" talent for particular sports.

John


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Who gives a rat's anus what you believe? Just because you're not capable of doing it doesn't mean it can't be done. 


With the right coaching, shooting four hours a day over six months ...yeah, it's definitely doable if you have a natural talent for it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The wonderful thing about this sport is that it requires as much attention to detail, intelligence, reasoning and consistency, as it does athletic ability. This is why it is entirely possible, if not even likely, that a middle-aged person is often able to pick it up and if they so choose - reach the 90 percentile level within a few months.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Its not just her shooting progress that is admirable. I'm just as impressed by her courage to just go for it and compete at this level. I myself really struggle at entering even the smallest tournament even thought my scores are good enough to compete at some level. I have only been shooting a year so its easy to come up with a reason why you are not ready and need more time to get better or prepare for "the next one". This lady is just forging ahead, leaning into the wind and I find that inspirational regardless of where she ultimately places.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Some people just have natural aptitudes for certain things. 

My wife understands Algebra enough to actually enjoy it. I do not.

I understand Geometry enough to actually enjoy it. She does not.

She prefers to spend a beautiful day reading or working in the yard. I prefer to spend it shooting, playing golf or tennis.

No amount of training or effort is going to change those things.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

wfocharlie said:


> Its not just her shooting progress that is admirable. I'm just as impressed by her courage to just go for it and compete at this level. I myself really struggle at entering even the smallest tournament even thought my scores are good enough to compete at some level. I have only been shooting a year so its easy to come up with a reason why you are not ready and need more time to get better or prepare for "the next one". This lady is just forging ahead, leaning into the wind and I find that inspirational regardless of where she ultimately places.


VERY well said. The lack of courage is what keeps most adults on the sofa. Or in this case, perhaps behind the keyboard.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Her story is about excellence and individualism. Thank goodness she had no one telling her she was 50 and to reach modestly. I'll buy that story all day long.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys not getting my point at all
I myself start over after 28 of brake, at 48, after one year I got gold in Canada regional championatship,set some records, Because I had musle memory , and was able develop my form qucklly , 
But never see anyone who able to shoot almost 280 just after few months of starting, in compaund its posible but not in recurve


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey I thought only JOAD graduates made it that far! There's hope for me afterall.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

yurmes said:


> You guys not getting my point at all
> I myself start over after 28 of brake, at 48, after one year I got gold in Canada regional championatship,set some records, Because I had musle memory , and was able develop my form qucklly ,
> But never see anyone who able to shoot almost 280 just after few months of starting, in compaund its posible but not in recurve


You are limiting others by your own experience and limitations. It is a mistake in logic


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> in compaund its posible but not in recurve


Good thing for her she didn't consult first with you as to what is or isn't possible...

Surely you would have told me to never even bother to attend the Olympic trials, just 11 months after first shooting an Olympic recurve. 

Just because something is not common, or likely, does not make it impossible.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

yurmes said:


> Just because, It,s impossible to developing form to this level in few months specifically in archery
> You can shoot even 1000 per day, but nothing will happend,
> Unless media "forget" to mention ,that she start shooting after 30 years of brake,in this case yes,thats possible.


really? here is my son, age 4 with as good or better form. He has had this form since day 1 when he started shooting at 2.5 years of age. and i can attest he does not shoot 1000 arrows a day. He has not have shot 1000 arrows in his life. 

at age 4 he won his JOAD lanyard and 50 pin shooting 10 yards. 

View attachment 1892319


View attachment 1892321


View attachment 1892323



Chris


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Perfect example Chris.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

yurmes said:


> You guys not getting my point at all
> I myself start over after 28 of brake, at 48, after one year I got gold in Canada regional championatship,set some records, Because I had musle memory , and was able develop my form qucklly ,
> *But never see anyone* who able to shoot almost 280 just after few months of starting, in compaund its posible but not in recurve


Lots of things have happened/are true that I haven't personally seen. Some of us have a broader litmus test of "what's possible".


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

In sport like an archery no shortcuts , and all know that


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

yurmes said:


> In sport like an archery no shortcuts , and all know that


Which part of _excellent coach, shooting 4 hours a day X 6 months _ is not penetrating your cranium? That's not a shortcut, that's diving in head first and training intensely, coupled with natural aptitude.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> VERY well said. The lack of courage is what keeps most adults on the sofa. Or in this case, perhaps behind the keyboard.


Well, in my 55 years I have been a windsurfer, rock climber, kayaker and a motorcycle racer and competed in those. Getting off the couch to learn the skills to me is the fun enjoyable part. Putting those skills to the test in a measured performance or competition has been an ongoing battle for courage my whole life and all the more reason I relate to and admire what she is doing.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

yurmes said:


> You guys not getting my point at all
> I myself start over after 28 of brake, at 48, after one year I got gold in Canada regional championatship,set some records, Because I had musle memory , and was able develop my form qucklly ,
> But never see anyone who able to shoot almost 280 just after few months of starting, in compaund its posible but not in recurve


well you also have to consider other factors that are working in her case: her ability + working with Mike Usherenko (NTS Level 4 coach) + practice 4 hours minimum a day + regular visits to a sports psychologist = good progress in a short amount of time. all this info was in a press release she put out and is available online. this varies with people and some have all day to practice like the RAs and others who have a day job do not. for those of us who do have a day gig, you try to make the best of a day or week and put in an hour or two if you can where it fits. i've got a demanding day gig but i try to still put in the time to go to the range and practice. for her to get to that point on the worlds team, short of being born with skills like brady, she put in her time with the resources available to help her get her goal. eitherway she got to be on the team by shooting arrows with a system that worked well for her progress.

sources: 
http://www.prurgent.com/2014-02-17/pressrelease337391.htm
http://www.parents.com/parenting/celebrity-parents/qa-with-project-runways-laura-bennett/


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

yurmes said:


> In sport like an archery no shortcuts , and all know that


Sure there are. Put yourself with competent coaches and thats a huge shortcut. Build a range where you can shoot at home and thats a huge shortcut.

Though maybe im getting a bit ahead of myself and you dont think these are shortcuts, but they are indeed time savers... which in my book is a shortcut haha.


----------



## Scipiotik (Apr 11, 2012)

Her story is a pretty good road map for success in archery, although 6 months to 270+ is still amazing progress. So she most likely had some natural talent or something in her past that lends itself to archery.

Makes me wish I sought out good coaching sooner.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Arsi said:


> Sure there are. Put yourself with competent coaches and thats a huge shortcut. Build a range where you can shoot at home and thats a huge shortcut.
> 
> Though maybe im getting a bit ahead of myself and you dont think these are shortcuts, but they are indeed time savers... which in my book is a shortcut haha.


Yes, these are in fact "short cuts" that promote rapid development.

Working with Mike would be a huge advantage for any archer...

When I learned to shoot Olympic style, I was fortunate to have a 90 meter range literally in my front yard. The 90 meter line was at my mail box. I also had a bag target in my garage and could shoot 11 yards all winter in there. 

You MUST have a place to shoot every day, every minute, you feel like shooting. Otherwise, one opportunity after the next is lost. That is the long way.


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

There's a lot to be said for starting off with solid coaching before you put years of practice into developing bad habits.

While she is shooting well indoors, 18M can hide a lot of form sins that become much more obvious outdoors at 70M or an in IFAA field round.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> There's a lot to be said for starting off with solid coaching before you put years of practice into developing bad habits.


:darkbeer:


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Her rapid progression probably has more to do with the fact that she has been successful in her other pursuits of life. Woman are far better at listening and noting subtle details of both verbal communication and physical details that most men are blind to. The Ego of man gets in the way of progression!

Telling my daughter that her form is breaking down and she is short drawing, wow, stubborn! Time to show her in video and let her fix herself.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Women are surely better students. Any coach will tell you that.

However...



> The Ego of man gets in the way of progression!


It's that same ego that drives the men to be independent, self-sufficient warriors - a quality that is severely lacking in our women recurve ranks, and the difference between our women, and those from the top countries.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Women are surely better students. Any coach will tell you that.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...



Have you met Khatuna?! Your description easily applies to her.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Women are surely better students. Any coach will tell you that.
> 
> However...
> 
> ...


Agree completely!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

MickeyBisco said:


> Have you met Khatuna?! Your description easily applies to her.


I've known Khatuna for years, and have great respect for her as an athlete and a competitor. Jenny is the same way once she puts her game face on. This is why they were successful for so long and were able to defeat the other world class female archers they beat in major events.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I've known Khatuna for years, and have great respect for her as an athlete and a competitor. Jenny is the same way once she puts her game face on. This is why they were successful for so long and were able to defeat the other world class female archers they beat in major events.


Aw, I know John! I was just thinking of the toughest female I know


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys not hearing yourself,
Just After 4 monts of training she got spot in Us team ,and what about all girls ,whom training for years,were are they,all quite archery. 
You can hire 10 coaches like Mike, but human abilities are limited, and 4 month of training from zero to USA team Not possible!!!!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yurmes, stop being such a troll...

If you knew a little more about the trials process, and who was and wasn't there, you would understand better.

You still haven't answered my question though. Are you prepared to tell me that there is no way I could have made the Olympic team in just my 3rd outdoor US event? Go ahead. Let's hear it...


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

yurmes said:


> Not possible!!!!!


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

You can easily, you have huge experience and knowledge, but dont tell me that you have seen any one who can shot 280 after 4 months of training .


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

yurmes said:


> You guys not hearing yourself,
> Just After 4 monts of training she got spot in Us team ,and what about all girls ,whom training for years,were are they,all quite archery.
> You can hire 10 coaches like Mike, but human abilities are limited, and 4 month of training from zero to USA team Not possible!!!!!


Apparently it is. Can you find any reference to her shooting older than 6 months ago?

Whole lot about her reality TV appearances. Some about her architecture career. She's in the press. But nothing about archery.

I know that 6 months after I started shooting I was up around 240 shooting barebow. I'm guessing the sight and the stabs are worth 30 points.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

yurmes said:


> You can easily, you have huge experience and knowledge, but dont tell me that you have seen any one who can shot 280 after 4 months of training .


At age 53, I picked up a bow for the first time in late March of 2010, and 3 months later shot a 291 at 70meters (had eclipsed 300 a few times in training), 310 at 60meters, 324 at 30meters at the 2010 US Outdoor Target Tournament. There was a thread a while back that compared 20yard scores with equivalent 70meter scores - can't find it, but I seem to remember that 280 or 290 20yd score translated to roughly a 300 70meter score. 

Are you, by chance, related to BradZ? I'm getting the same vibe.


----------



## yurmes (Apr 2, 2013)

Dont know BradZ,
Lkseven ,are you shooting compound?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

yurmes said:


> Dont know BradZ,
> Lkseven ,are you shooting compound?


No, recurve only (I've never shot a single arrow out of a compound bow).

I was no 4-sport letterman in high school. Just a good K-8th grade schoolboy athlete, and just a 'decent' high school athlete (good hand to eye coordination, though). But when I picked up a bow for the first time (38lb Formula RX, at Doug Denton's suggestion ... Viper's having a conniption over that 38lb starting weight, haha. I didn't know any better, but I had 40 years of serious weight training in my background, so the weight wasn't a big drawback. If I had it to do over again, I would never start out that heavy, but it wasn't a disaster), my brain just immediately felt 'clear' about the basics of what should go where, and how to execute the shot. 

And I did have some great early on coaching tips from Limbwalker. And in those first 3 months, I did shoot many thousands of arrows. But there are plenty of other more dramatic examples out there than me.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> You can easily, you have huge experience and knowledge,


At the time, no, I did not. I couldn't tell you the difference between a blue/white target and a multi-colored one in 2003.



> but dont tell me that you have seen any one who can shot 280 after 4 months of training .


Please refer to Larry's post above.

When I first saw him shoot in Okmulgee Oklahoma, I thought surely he had been a long time traditional or compound shooter, because he was stacking arrows at 20 yards, and they were completely the wrong arrows for his bow. I'm talking 3-4" groups. I figured he was just switching over to Olympic recurve from compound or trad. Was I ever wrong. When he told me how long he had been shooting archery, I was floored.

Yes, these people do exist. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

6 months of 1-2 times a week "practice" I would say not possible.

6months of daily training with coaching from those that know what they are doing, certainly possible.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> At the time, no, I did not. I couldn't tell you the difference between a blue/white target and a multi-colored one in 2003.


haha. first time i went to nfaa nationals, i was being corrected that the 5 spot had a 4 in it. i was still not as quick with the scoring having shot for only 3 months. after i called an out arrow a 3 and was told that it was a 4, my reply was "i apologize, i'm a tad bit new to this but....if its a 4, why is that line there?"


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Seems to me that this lady has put in all the effort she could, so it is easily possible for her to be on that current level. 

I just had a 24 year old woman on a beginners course, and on the fifth session she started keeping the arrows (1214 jazz, bow: a crappy Rolan practice bow 16#) in the red ring at 18 meters on a 60 cm face! I taught her a simple and repeatable technique, and she just kept doing that. Too bad she wasn't interested in taking up the sport...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mike, I work with a lady like that. We had a party at my house one evening for the employees, and I got my archery gear out for them to try. Within minutes, having never shot before and with literally 30 seconds of instruction, she was shooting 6" groups with a fiberglass bow at 10 yards. And making it look easy. Every other person there (including men who have shot firearms and bows before) couldn't even get close to her groups. But, she never took up the sport. She's a competitive tennis player. 

I have no doubt that if she put the effort that this woman has put into archery, with the same level of coaching, she would be in the 280 range (30 arrow) at 18M within 6 months.

Yes, these people do exist.

Several coaches and myself have often said that the most talented archers are out there playing other sports, and there are a lot of reasons for that. If archery was more popular, or paid better, or both, we would not believe the scores that competitive archers would be shooting. Just imagine if archery got the attention and support that track and field or baseball or golf gets, with the same training facilities. 340 at 70 meters would be routine.

Many of us say we want to see this happen, but at the same time, many of us would never win another archery medal, trophy or ribbon if it did. So, be careful what you wish for. LOL!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Mike, I work with a lady like that. We had a party at my house one evening for the employees, and I got my archery gear out for them to try. Within minutes, having never shot before and with literally 30 seconds of instruction, she was shooting 6" groups with a fiberglass bow at 10 yards. And making it look easy. Every other person there (including men who have shot firearms and bows before) couldn't even get close to her groups. But, she never took up the sport. She's a competitive tennis player.
> 
> I have no doubt that if she put the effort that this woman has put into archery, with the same level of coaching, she would be in the 280 range (30 arrow) at 18M within 6 months.
> 
> ...


Especially, I think, the players in other sports who are most responsible for resolving the target (i.e. such as baseball pitchers, football quarterbacks, tennis players) would be quick to 'light up the target'.


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Her results from yesterday are available one the World Archery Site - 274/277 = 551


----------



## mhojnacki (Aug 9, 2011)

Limbwalker, I'm not done knocking at your door in field or outdoor!!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well don't look now folks, but that no-name US Women's team just knocked off Mexico in the first round!!!!

Holy crap!

COLLINS Meghan - Should be a cadet, I think? *FOURTEEN YEARS OLD FOLKS!*
SHELTON Laura - well chronicled here
MCLEOD Rebekah - Been shooting for less than a year, from what I understand, out of James Loesch's shop near me in West Houston. 

Way to go ladies!!! Talk about an unlikely win from arguably the most unlikely US Women's team in the past decade or more!

WOW!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

This will be an event they will remember the rest of their lives now. I'm so happy for them.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Well don't look now folks, but that no-name US Women's team just knocked off Mexico in the first round!!!!
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> ...


i don't see their names for the individual brackets. does that mean they didn't make the cut or is there more individual shooting happening?


----------



## SkiSoloII (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like they didn't qualify in the top 32 for the brackets. Still very impressive.

Dave


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

None of them made the top 32 individually, but as a team, they just shook things up big time. LOL. 

Struggling against Ukraine, but hey, they're going to walk away with at least one win at the world championships. Total combined years of shooting experience for this US Women's recurve team is probably less than 5. ha, ha. I love it.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

SkiSoloII said:


> Looks like they didn't qualify in the top 32 for the brackets. Still very impressive.
> 
> Dave


gotcha. yup still impressive i'd say! i thought it was a top 64. they're doing well as a team and i'm definitely eager to see any footage of the ladies shooting at the event if WA has any that they are going to post


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure if that match will make ArcheryTV on YouTube, but I hope it does.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Not sure if that match will make ArcheryTV on YouTube, but I hope it does.


sucks they lost to Ukraine but won against Mexico which includes top seeded Aida Roman. not bad!


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

So proud of Meghan and the other women! Combined experience of 4.5years for the team to be exact. It was electrifying to be there watching it happen. They are all class acts and put a lot of training hours in to get here in Nimes. Laura knew what it would take to compete here and put in four plus hours a day plus mental training. Don't expect this will be the last we hear of her. Her coach is a true pro who kept them loose and focused at the same time. I suspect Meghan would trust him on the line with her any time, anywhere. Btw, Megs turned fourteen four days after qualifying in December. One proud Dad.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Yurmes, Please take your negativity and lies somewhere else. I saw it with my own eyes, talked to the coach at length this week and spent a lot of time with the family.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> well don't look now folks, but that no-name us women's team just knocked off mexico in the first round!!!!
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> ...



wooooooooooottttttttttt!


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Apologies for the name calling but the statements are bordering on libelous. Took it somewhat personally after getting to know Laura and her family over the last couple months and considering how gracious she has been with Megs.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Cephas said:


> So proud of Meghan and the other women! Combined experience of 4.5years for the team to be exact. It was electrifying to be there watching it happen. They are all class acts and put a lot of training hours in to get here in Nimes. Laura knew what it would take to compete here and put in four plus hours a day plus mental training. Don't expect this will be the last we hear of her. Her coach is a true pro who kept them loose and focused at the same time. I suspect Meghan would trust him on the line with her any time, anywhere. Btw, Megs turned fourteen four days after qualifying in December. One proud Dad.


Cephas, you must be very proud of your daughter! she did really well to get on the team.

i am curious, after making the Worlds team, were the ladies asked to do additional training with US Archery before shipping off to Nimes? I don't know anything about the process so I'd like to know what its like to participate for trials, qualify and prep before competing at the main event.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Vittorio said:


> May be this lady?
> 
> View attachment 1891606


That's her. I watch her shoot at the the glen on Sundays. She's a great shooter.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Tunedlow, tried to post twice but WiFi here is sketchy. I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

On another note.....I can see Brady will meet Taylor.....again... :mg:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, that's going to be interesting. Taylor has sure had his number over the years...

Also interesting to see Viktor Ruban at it again. Dude has been a thorn in our side for years. LOL! What a competitor though.

Whatever they are doing in the Ukraine, it's working. And what an incredible story for them to be performing so well at a time in their nation's history like this!


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, that's going to be interesting. Taylor has sure had his number over the years...
> 
> Also interesting to see Viktor Ruban at it again. Dude has been a thorn in our side for years. LOL! What a competitor though.
> 
> Whatever they are doing in the Ukraine, it's working. And what an incredible story for them to be performing so well at a time in their nation's history like this!


Yep very happy to see Ruban there....just seeing the scores from H2H.....what a shooting...


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Sigh...this is why I do not participate here much anymore. It appears a group of you want to attack someone with a difference of opinion. Although he did not explain himself very well, his intentions were noble. He stated that he finds it hard to believe that someone could shoot so well in such a short time. And it is about the money. Now, here is a guy, which French is his first language, obviously and his English is a bit weak, but he wanted to give his opinion and then he gets lambasted by no fewer than five of you. So, it appears you cannot have an opinion unless it is the same as yours. Instead of asking him to explain a bit further, you proceeded to attack him and then the typical way to end an argument you say he is drunk, etc. 

I had hoped that this forum was better than this, but obviously it has turned into the cesspool that others warned me about. I had really hoped that the FITA group would be above this, but some of you have proved me wrong. Enjoy your attacking folks. Rick is done and will drop out of AT for good. I am very sure it is for the better. May all your arrows hit the gold.
Rick


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Rick were you reading the same posts we were?



> in compaund its posible but not in recurve





> 4 month of training from zero to USA team Not possible!!!!!





> but dont tell me that you have seen any one who can shot 280 after 4 months of training .





> It,s impossible to developing form to this level in few months





> Unless media "forget" to mention


Not anything I'd expect you to support. Weren't you the one telling the forum not to ever suggest what is possible or impossible for an individual just months ago?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

This guy flatly called the archer a liar, called the media content a lie - all without a scintilla of evidence. He then went on to state flatly that shooting 280ish in 4 months was IMPOSSIBLE, and rejected contrary anecdotal evidence offered here as being lies. But his intentions were "noble"? And we're each supposed to just say 'Okay."? Instead, some of us objected to this guy's accusations, and now you've discerned/decreed that our intent - unlike his - is despicable?


----------



## LauraBS (Feb 27, 2014)

Yurmes just needs Rick McKinney's book, Coach Mike, and a big bottle of Advil, then he will be a believer. That's what worked for me.


----------



## Eriks (Nov 8, 2011)

LauraBS said:


> Yurmes just needs Rick McKinney's book, Coach Mike, and a big bottle of Advil, then he will be a believer. That's what worked for me.


Well done.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

LauraBS said:


> Yurmes just needs Rick McKinney's book, Coach Mike, and a big bottle of Advil, then he will be a believer. That's what worked for me.


Laura, good shooting btw. Heck of a start for your first world cup!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

LauraBS said:


> Yurmes just needs Rick McKinney's book, Coach Mike, and a big bottle of Advil, then he will be a believer. That's what worked for me.


:darkbeer:

Well done. Can't wait to congratulate you in person.


----------



## rat4go (Apr 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Great thing about doing this when you're a little older - is that it's something you can do right alongside your kids, so in effect, you can train and spend quality time with them at the same time. It's very rare to find an activity where that's the case.





limbwalker said:


> Participating on the line with their child teaches them SO MUCH though. Especially when NOT to criticize their young archer, and what kinds of words of encouragement to use, and when.




^THIS^ is why as a mid 40's dude, I now own an Oly recurve to shoot with my daughter along with the compound I've owned for a long time that gets used to shoot with my son!!! While I don't think it'll happen, my kids might walk away from archery someday when life gets in the way. Neither of them currently has the drive to be uber-competitive and may never have that drive but they like shooting and they seem to like shooting even with the rotton ol' dad around flinging arrows along side them. That's priceless to me.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

Rick,

I'm really sorry you feel like that. It's not different opinion what is problem here......it's because he, in fact, calling people liers without know them at all and I don't understand that.

This attitude (I know everything and dont tell me otherwise and now i tell you how it is) i really dislike.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks again TB. USA Archery really only gave logistical support with the help of World Archery and supplied coaches for this trip since it was self funded. Megs has had the same coach for a couple of years and he helped her prepare and plan. She went from 4-5 training days a week to six with alternating heavy/light days. She had a great mental coach locally who assisted her and she put in a lot of just plain old hard work balancing school and archery. Laura's regimen was four hour+ per day with mental coaching and it didn't hurt to have one of best coaches around to train her(and Advil). After trials we weren't going to make any major changes in form for Megs so it was mostly fine tuning and making sure nothing regressed. We made sure her equipment was in the best condition it could be and tuned well. Lots of scoring rounds with weekly goals for improvement, she saw her rolling average rise almost five points over two months from 278+ to 283+, with several high 280's and a pb 290. Heavy days would be 150+ arrows and light days might be a warm up with a 60 arrow scoring round and get out of there. We would throw in the blue five spot every so often to break things up when she got tired of looking at a gold dot. I think you'll find that many of those who were at trials have a similar work ethic. Trials are open to anyone who pays the entry fee. You shoot a fita ranking round of 120 arrows and the cut is to eight. Those eight then compete in a round robin matchplay so seven matches. There are point values assigned to the ranking round position, number of matches won and three arrow average which determine placing for the event. I think they may still have the whole thing up on the events page of the USA Archery web site. If I didn't answer something just let me know. 

Laura you ROCK! 

http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Events/Results


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Cephas!


----------



## DeadEye987 (Feb 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS to MS. Shelton for her accomplishment and her representation of the U.S. in Nimes! Archery is one of the few sports in which maturity, tenacity, and dedicated practice allow "vintage athletes" to regularly out perform the strength and the endurance advantages of youth.
My wife (50+) started shooting with the newly formed Road Runner Archery Club at OTC in Chula Vista in 2008 for the same reason as MS. Shelton, our youngest son was shooting and my wife grew tired of sitting on the sidelines. (The additional motivation may have been that Brady and Jake were the volunteer instructors.) 
Upon moving to Virginia a friend convinced her to remove the FITA sight's, vbar, etc. to shoot in the Traditional class. Over the past 3 or 4 years she has competed in Traditional archery competitions with great success - winning a few NFAA indoor championships in Louisville, IBO Trad Worlds/Triple Crowns/Indoor Worlds/World Championships/Grand Slam/SOY, and numerous state and regional shoots. Last weekend she shot 276 and 280 in the NFAA Mid-Atlantic Indoors. That's with a 62" #34 Tradtech Titan III bow, no sights or stabilizer. 
I will be the first to admit that I as a 250-260 shooter can't shoot as well as these two ladies; but my hat is off to both of them and for that matter, to anyone that picks up a bow and commits to practice, continuously improving and promoting our archery community's growth. 
We should be celebrating these 50+ achievements! After all, we'll all be shooting senior and masters class someday - hopefully.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Last weekend she shot 276 and 280 in the NFAA Mid-Atlantic Indoors. That's with a 62" #34 Tradtech Titan III bow, no sights or stabilizer.


WOW! That's amazing!


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Listen, I know her personally and everything is true about how long she's been shooting. She a is very determined and focused individual. She s is an excellent archer. Don't hate.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

DeadEye987 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to MS. Shelton for her accomplishment and her representation of the U.S. in Nimes! Archery is one of the few sports in which maturity, tenacity, and dedicated practice allow "vintage athletes" to regularly out perform the strength and the endurance advantages of youth.
> My wife (50+) started shooting with the newly formed Road Runner Archery Club at OTC in Chula Vista in 2008 for the same reason as MS. Shelton, our youngest son was shooting and my wife grew tired of sitting on the sidelines. (The additional motivation may have been that Brady and Jake were the volunteer instructors.)
> Upon moving to Virginia a friend convinced her to remove the FITA sight's, vbar, etc. to shoot in the Traditional class. Over the past 3 or 4 years she has competed in Traditional archery competitions with great success - winning a few NFAA indoor championships in Louisville, IBO Trad Worlds/Triple Crowns/Indoor Worlds/World Championships/Grand Slam/SOY, and numerous state and regional shoots. Last weekend she shot 276 and 280 in the NFAA Mid-Atlantic Indoors. That's with a 62" #34 Tradtech Titan III bow, no sights or stabilizer.
> I will be the first to admit that I as a 250-260 shooter can't shoot as well as these two ladies; but my hat is off to both of them and for that matter, to anyone that picks up a bow and commits to practice, continuously improving and promoting our archery community's growth.
> We should be celebrating these 50+ achievements! After all, we'll all be shooting senior and masters class someday - hopefully.


That's not possible for a woman recurver without sights.lol


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

itbeso said:


> That's not possible for a woman recurver without sights.lol


Okay, that's pretty funny.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Okay, that's pretty funny.


Maybe not if you're French.


----------



## SkiSoloII (Dec 11, 2011)

A feat like this is nothing new.....

Victoria Cook

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Women’s Archery 
Competitor for United States 
World Championships 
Gold 1961 Oslo Team 
Gold 1963 Helsinki Individual 
Gold 1963 Helsinki Team 
Silver 1967 Amersfoort Team 
Bronze 1971 York Team 

Victoria Cook (from Minneapolis, Minnesota, United States) is a former World Champion archer who represented the United States.

Cook took up archery in 1959 following an illness, and the subsequent doctor's recommendation of fresh air. Within three months she won the Minnesota state championship, and was then selected to represent the United States at the 1961 World Archery Championships, where she was part of the gold-medal winning women's team. She continued to shoot, despite recurring illness and surgery, and reached her greatest achievement in defeating fellow American and world champion Nancy Vonderheide to win the 1963 World Championships, which she had paid her own way to attend. She added the US national championship in 1964, and represented the US at world championships until 1971.[1][2][3][4]

Cook was inducted into the Archery Hall of Fame in 2011.[5]


----------

